# Headlight Flashers



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok Im looking at buying a headlight flasher kit but reading how to wire them its telling me to cut the High Beam wire and splice in the kit. Here is the link to the wiring instructions http://www.sirennet.com/pdf/SOETHFSS-SP-SPA-SPFL_install.pdf

The main question is does any one know how hard it is to do this? I don't feel like getting this a finding out it is a little harder than i thought it was going to be. (Im pretty good at wiring up lights in cars)

Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I did one like this on a buddies truck. It was simple. It isn't hard. As long as you know the basics you'll be fine. Make sure to use waterproof connectors.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Make sure your State Law Allows for you to have headlight flashers.... Could save you some big money down the road!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Solder and shrink tube here. I hate crimp butt connectors. 
T.J.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

TJS;1281775 said:


> Solder and shrink tube here. I hate crimp butt connectors.
> T.J.


Thats never a bad way to go. I always make a mess with the solder though. I always use the butt connectors with the shrink down ends on them.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Pirsch;1281737 said:


> Make sure your State Law Allows for you to have headlight flashers.... Could save you some big money down the road!


Yeah this is for the fire dept. and i have a permit for it.

I think i will be using crimp connectors because im not very good at Soldering.

Thanks for all the info


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

headlight flashers are a Big No No in CT . also some of the newer fords say do not use seeing how they over heat the lights and burn them up


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

kitn1mcc;1282239 said:


> headlight flashers are a Big No No in CT


Well as seen right above your post I say that Im on the Fire Dept. and that I have a *PERMIT* for them. Thumbs Up


----------



## Racer26 (Dec 17, 2010)

Like many others have said, it's not too hard to install. A little time consuming, but the actual wiring isn't that difficult if you follow the directions. I installed a Whelen UHF2150A flasher on my truck, and it probably took 2-3 hours. I took my time, made good connections, and covered all the wires with plastic wire loom. I also ran both switches in the cab (one is to switch patterns on mine). Make sure you have plenty of wire depending where you mount the box and switches. 
The biggest thing with headlight flashers is to make sure you know whether your headlights are positive or ground switched. I must've fumbled around with mine for at least an hour before realizing it wouldn't work since my headlights are ground switched. Luckily the flasher I got could be wired to either system. Definately a solid unit, and was only about $40 new, shipped.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Racer26;1282478 said:


> Luckily the flasher I got could be wired to either system. Definately a solid unit, and was only about $40 new, shipped.


where did you ever find one for $40. if you could tell me where you got it that would be great


----------



## Racer26 (Dec 17, 2010)

fordtruck661;1283432 said:


> where did you ever find one for $40. if you could tell me where you got it that would be great


I got it from Vehicle Lighting Solutions at vlsusa.com. The actual unit is like $38, and then it was like $8? for UPS Ground shipping.

Here is the link:
http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/UHF2150A.html


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1281815 said:


> Thats never a bad way to go. I always make a mess with the solder though. I always use the butt connectors with the shrink down ends on them.


After being enlightened by a good friend and my electrical mentor lol I buy the uninsulated butt ends from McMaster and then use my own shrink tubing over them. They are much smaller that way, more flexible, and best of all A LOT cheaper!!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll sell you m hideaways Whig include apex weather connectors, 15' of cable and 4 tubes and the fuses that go with the power supply.
For 75$


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

BossPlow2010;1283508 said:


> I'll sell you m hideaways Whig include apex weather connectors, 15' of cable and 4 tubes and the fuses that go with the power supply.
> For 75$


already got 4 hideaways installed in the car thanks for the offer though


----------

